
How to Survive When AWS, Azure, or GCP Becomes the Competition - aberoham
https://www.gkogan.co/blog/big-cloud/
======
aberoham
Even if you run 24x7x365 “direct connect,” your data is still hostage to an
egress tax of $20/TB.

Just say No.

We need new Nancy Reagan —Nancy Cloud. To teach the millennials how to
actually build things before it’s too late

